# Finding the Best Support Group for Me!



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

I wrote this about support groups and finding the best one for me. It's easier for me to give you a link than retype it.

http://www.anxiouskaley.com/2010/07/your-mileage-may-vary.html

 Kaley


----------

